

In Law Schools, Grades Go Up, Just Like That - dnorris10
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/22/business/22law.html?&pagewanted=all

======
gaius
_If somebody’s paying $150,000 for a law school degree_

Colleges don't sell degrees, they sell educations - you have to earn the
degree. Or you used to, anyway. Why not skip all the lectures, coursework and
exams and save time?

